
Ask HN: Which is more important: a great experience or your long term goals? - bradhoffman
Hi all,<p>So I am about to finish my Master&#x27;s degree in Computer Engineering, which means it is time for me to start looking for jobs. I&#x27;ve been talking to people as they&#x27;ve passed by on LinkedIn, but I also have applied for internships in Germany. I figured the language is cool, it&#x27;s a different place, and I get to work on what I want to. Long term though, I want to start my own business here in the States, so going to Germany greatly conflicts with that.<p>I just started a job where I am one of the first programmers at a startup and can really have some major influence on the company. I also received an offer for an internship in Germany. Both have their benefits, but I am really torn on what to do.<p>Which brings me to my point: Do you all think it is better to have a potentially great experience for 3 months, but might not contribute as much to your long terms goals, or to miss out on the experience in support of achieving your long term goals?
======
towaway1138
Both enjoyment and purpose are important. There has to be balance.

(Hard to say about the specific case, but I'd probably do Germany. Such travel
gets much harder once you're older and have kids, etc.)

